# Help/Guide me howto setup backup and firewall on my server.



## dribbel (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi i dont know if this is the right place to post but i give it a try. 
(mod or admin can please move or remove if this is not ok)

I am setting up a web server at home to host a few smal sites but i am kinda noob on freebsd i have installed FAMP (apache mysql php) and some other things and done some tweaking and configuration and i have experince from linux but i wanted a secure os this time..(got hacked) I have no experice with doing backups or setting up firewall.

I need some one that can guide me / help me on msn or any other aim you prefer. 
What i need help with is:
*Create daily backups with some tool/script for mysql and files both localy and remote (i have a "file server" fresh installed for this remote part)

*Configure a firewall

*And maybe some tweaking and stuff with mysql and apache.

If you can help me for free thats gr8t but i can pay some smaler fee for your time (none of the websites make money and i dont have any work so i dont have much cash)
I just want to get guided true it and ask you questions. 
I want to do it my self so i learn.

If you can help please pm or post here how i can contact you like msn,icq. 
Sorry for the bad English..


----------



## vivek (Nov 24, 2009)

See the following url for security related stuff:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108

I suggest you install jail for apache and mysql server to limit damage. The freebsd handbook offers all the help.


----------



## dribbel (Nov 24, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> See the following url for security related stuff:
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108
> 
> I suggest you install jail for apache and mysql server to limit damage. The freebsd handbook offers all the help.



Thanks, i have bought directadmin and i think it installed jail but i am not 100% sure if it did, how can i check if its jailed?

would u be interested to help me? i know there is guides and howtos all over but to find something good and that i understand is hard backup for exampel i dont even know what to use rsync or Bacula or any of the other backup "tools" if i had not put so much work in the configs etc i could play around but i would hate to messup anything and maybe lose days and hrs of work. But i guess if i cant find anyone i have to go the test way :/


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Re "rsync..."
Search (top of the forum page)

```
bwlimit
```
A post should indicate a long "rsync" backup.
(I've since modified it to include the
--delete-delay parameter)...
That could suffice as backup if one is VERY
careful to have the source and destination 
correct. And one might not need the "bwlimit"
parameter if the destination controller and
disk reliably handle the data passed to it without
hosing the destination freebsd filesystem.


----------



## vivek (Nov 25, 2009)

dribbel said:
			
		

> Thanks, i have bought directadmin and i think it installed jail but i am not 100% sure if it did, how can i check if its jailed?
> 
> would u be interested to help me? i know there is guides and howtos all over but to find something good and that i understand is hard backup for exampel i dont even know what to use rsync or Bacula or any of the other backup "tools" if i had not put so much work in the configs etc i could play around but i would hate to messup anything and maybe lose days and hrs of work. But i guess if i cant find anyone i have to go the test way :/



Run jls -v to see the status of jail, usually 3rd part panel such as directadmin and cPanel are not configured to work with jails. 

```
jls -v
```

rsync is recommend for making offsite backup of all html, perl and php files including system config stored in /etc/ or /usr/local/etc directory. it will save bandwidth. 

rsnapshot will use rsync to make daily, weekly and hourly backups all directories. 

To backup database (mysql or pgsql or other database) you need to write your own scripts and integrate them with either rsync or rsnapshot.

HTH.


----------



## dribbel (Nov 26, 2009)

ok thanks guys for your answer but would any one help me out to set this up like chat on msn or icq?


----------



## dribbel (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok can someone please help me? i pay you for this fw is fixed now only need help to setup backup server to server i got most payment methods but prefer paypal...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

This is not Craigslist .. try a vendor in your area:
http://www.freebsd.org/commercial/


----------



## dribbel (Dec 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This is not Craigslist .. try a vendor in your area:
> http://www.freebsd.org/commercial/



Ty i will email some of them but i already got 4 - 5 not working emails in that list i thougt it would be easyer to find someone here i dont looking for any pro that charge 600â‚¬ per hr this is rsync setup, with what i know so far is easy to setup, if i would not have dislexi (read/write problem) i would read all the f*cking manuals cuz i like this os, and this not a money making company i do this as an private person so my budget dont allow any thing like 600â‚¬ i have my socalled "datacenter" in my appartment with a dhcp connection 3 pcÂ´s with bsd "newst" one is p4 3.0mhz HT and the oldest one is p3 733 (overclockedZ!) cmon help me, i am trying to learn but its hard and  now when i got so far where i am now with this i need a backup and i do not want to mess up like 3 weeks work cuz i cant find any one on freebsd.org that are willing to help for free/links or money?
Sorry for my english i only learned it from chatting on irc etc for 15years no school no books..i think i can learn to install rsync but i am to afriad to move on with out a backup.. i promice if any of my sites i will host make anymoney i will donate first payment to freebsd.org (i will host some free hosting sites like image/file/web hosting so i dont think i will make money) this is a project for learning not get rich! :f


----------



## dribbel (Dec 16, 2009)

Cant edit my post, what is this forum about if i cant ask for help?? most posts say read handbook, rtfm, is its so leet to have many posts on a forum? i understand way ppl dont use linux,bsd and other unix os more then windows, first u need to spend money on bocks then u have to read them in english (dislexi) if u have it do you know how hard it is to even learn the most basic thing i can only talk for my self but i have to read things maybe 3 times sometimes 5 just to understand it then if u read the book and u have a question and post it on a forum (not only freebsd org is like this) ppl give u links to handbook and sometimes usless forum posts refering to my problem but have no solution... i am more then willing to do like i usealy do when i need to learn something i do it over and over but this time i cant cuz i need a backup so i dont lose my work i done so far i hope i dont get banned for speaking my mind out its a simple job i am willing to pay so cant understand why no one are willing to help a needed one..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know why you rant on and on about money, because clearly no one here is interested in taking any of your money, and there are probably even people here who don't like the fact that you're _offering_ money. And the simple fact of any community forum (a _volunteer_ effort) is that people will help you if they _can_, and if they have _time_ to spare. So relax. Your posting style will only lead to _less_ help, not more.


----------



## dribbel (Dec 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't know why you rant on and on about money, because clearly no one here is interested in taking any of your money, and there are probably even people here who don't like the fact that you're _offering_ money. And the simple fact of any community forum (a _volunteer_ effort) is that people will help you if they _can_, and if they have _time_ to spare. So relax. Your posting style will only lead to _less_ help, not more.



Ok i just have to wait then and who ever helps me are free to say no to money i got kinda anoyed that no one can help not even for cash  sry if i upseted anyone..


----------

